# Health Threats Coming



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A very interesting article written by a doctor who is concerned with the encroachment of diseases like Ebola, Dengue, and drug resistant TB.

Something preppers should be contemplating.

EBOLA, DRUG-RESISTANT TB, DENGUE FEVER ARE NOW IN THE U.S. |


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Put Up A Sign That Says No Trespassing.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

alterego said:


> Put Up A Sign That Says No Trespassing.


The dam wanna be politicians ignore them and still come bang on the door for my vote.

I just tell them it's obvious you won't do my wishes since you ignored the sign and trespassed anyway.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

When the illegals coming across our southern borders start making people sick in those areas with mumps,measles,typhoid etc,its gonna be way too late.the flap will start when some politician or other important people start getting sick.then there will be a review, an investigation,ad nauseum.by then a lot of people will be dead.personally, I am glad I dont live near the border as I am dependant on immunosupresseves and dont need to be sick with that shit.It will be the ones with the weak systems like me and small/sick children first....so, what the **** are we gonna do when this shit happens?...trust the CDC?...they cant even find their asses from a hole in the ground as it is....IT'S TIME TO CLOSE THAT BORDER!>>>FOR GOOD!...no more foolin around folks!.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's bad enough that the people in the border area are going to become infected with the wonderful diseases the illegals bring over, but then the government in its infinite wisdom is flying them, busing them all over the country. They should all be put in quarantine somewhere safe, like the White House for a couple of months.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

alterego said:


> Put Up A Sign That Says No Trespassing.


Better add a Spanish version too.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Some protective protocols: Wash your hands anytime you can. Use hand sanitizers when you cant. Use mosquito repellent before going outdoors during mosquito season. 

When you come into your house remove your shoes, Wipe your dog's paws, Wash your hands, Then wash your face. Set up an area inside the door to store foot gear and santitizing supplies. Do not linger with your door open. Get in and shut the door quickly.

Avoid physical contact whenever possible. Don't touch your face or rub your eyes unless you first wash your hands.

Take copious amounts of Vit D, Vit K2, And Vit C. Drink plenty of clean water. Do not eat out if you can help it. 

That's the best that I could come up with. Anyone else have anything? Anything I may have missed?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

The scary thing about TB is, if you are even in the vicinity, and someone coughs, 
you are infected with either a dormant or active variant. It is like the cold yet much more severe.

Just going to the mall may be your last time TB free.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

SquirrelBait said:


> Some protective protocols: Wash your hands anytime you can. Use hand sanitizers when you cant. Use mosquito repellent before going outdoors during mosquito season.
> 
> When you come into your house remove your shoes, Wipe your dog's paws, Wash your hands, Then wash your face. Set up an area inside the door to store foot gear and santitizing supplies. Do not linger with your door open. Get in and shut the door quickly.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> The scary thing about TB is, if you are even in the vicinity, and someone coughs,
> you are infected with either a dormant or active variant. It is like the cold yet much more severe.
> 
> Just going to the mall may be your last time TB free.


I seldom go to the mall anymore. It's dangerous on too many levels. I don't like crowd scenes.


----------



## MedicineMan (Jul 5, 2014)

*How to beat diseases, viruses, bacterial infections etc...*



BagLady said:


> Well said.
> Have you guys heard of or ever used essential oils? They kill viruses, bacteria, fungus, yeast you name it and the best part is they cant build a resistance to them because of their diversity and complexity. unlike pharmaceuticals which are limited and only have a couple compounds. Essential oils have hundreds of different kinds of compounds (200 to 800) that make them so effective and versatile. Our bodies recognize them and allow them to penetrate cell membranes which allows it to effectively kill viruses and not to mention just by putting a few drops directly on your skin it will be in your entire blood stream in about 26 seconds! and affect every cell in your body in about 20 min. Now of course your doctors not going to tell you about this stuff because he was schooled to write you a prescription and give vaccinations. so spread the word and if you guys want to know how to get ahold of this stuff let me know its what I do!!! Empower yourselves my friends.
> -The MedicineMan-


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Colloidal silver is another powerful Antibacterial, Anti fungal, Antiviral. It's easy to make and use.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If somebody is unknowingly carrying a virus, it can be spread to somewhere halfway around the world in no time if he boards an airliner.
Also, all the other passengers could be infected by him during the flight and become spreaders when they disembark in the new country.
By coincidence I came across this old news report about Brit TV personality Eamonn Andrews, it's an isolated case but the moral is you never know if other passengers are hosting nasty viruses that might infect you.
(in fact suicide terrorist passengers might DELIBERATELY infect themselves with plague so's they can infect the passengers and then walk around cities after landing to infect many more before they themselves die as 'martyrs)

_"After months of illness, originally caused by a virus contracted during a plane journey (but which was not recognised at the time), he died from heart failure on 5 November 1987"
Eamonn Andrews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

PS- the *Survivors* TV series opening titles touch on how modern air travel can spread diseases like crazy-


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SquirrelBait said:


> Some protective protocols: Wash your hands anytime you can. Use hand sanitizers when you cant. Use mosquito repellent before going outdoors during mosquito season.
> 
> When you come into your house remove your shoes, Wipe your dog's paws, Wash your hands, Then wash your face. Set up an area inside the door to store foot gear and santitizing supplies. Do not linger with your door open. Get in and shut the door quickly.
> 
> ...


You missed staying indoors and never leaving your house again! oh and tissue boxes for your feet!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> You missed staying indoors and never leaving your house again! oh and tissue boxes for your feet!


I like to pee in mason jars. Ever since I saw that movie a few years ago about Howard Hughes, I cannot wait to pee in mason jars! :lol:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I like to pee in mason jars. Ever since I saw that movie a few years ago about Howard Hughes, I cannot wait to pee in mason jars! :lol:


them "wide mouth" mason jars eh Inor!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I like to pee in mason jars. Ever since I saw that movie a few years ago about Howard Hughes, I cannot wait to pee in mason jars! :lol:


I'm not going to go into the details, but if you ever enter into Arkansas via the interstates, do not walk around the signs that proclaim Arkansas to be the home of Bill Clinton. There'll be a lot of broken glass, and the containers were not filled with the original contents. :lol:

I used to do a lot of team driving for a LTL trucking company.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MedicineMan said:


> BagLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well said.
> ...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> I like to pee in mason jars. Ever since I saw that movie a few years ago about Howard Hughes, I cannot wait to pee in mason jars! :lol:


You are not taking my canning jars! Use all your beer bottles.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Got a real life example how fast a sickness can spread. The girlfriend and her friends when up to the cities to go "clubbing", came back and all of them in a week started coming down with something. Now I'm just waiting until I get it... Might have to quarantine the girl when she goes out for her ladies night...  Now I'm busy loading up on Vit C to stay healthy.


----------

